# HVLP Gun Leaking



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a part time handyman, moving into cabinet work. I have picked up a used HVLP system (Graco Procomp 4900) which I have finished the repair work on…but now the gun leaks at the nut that holds the nozzle housing to the gun. I have tried two different needles, with the same results. I am using water for my test.

When I did the rebuild, I could not get the spreader u-cup to work. When I included it in the gun, the needle would not pass through – so I took it back out. Is this my issue? How do I get the needle to work then?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Try sending a PM to Jack (Mr. Fix It) I pretty sure he can help you.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Tide. if you go to www.graco.com and enter into the search box 244117 it will bring you to a list of manuals for your spray gun,. the second listing is turbine gun, click on that and when it opens go to page 14 and call me at 1-781-848-2706 and we can talk about where your gun is leaking and find the fix for it. Jack


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for the quick response…

I was able to have an acquaintance review my work today and help resolve the issue (amazing how much people are willing to help when you offer to buy them lunch :thumbup.
The issue had been I was unable to get he needle through the u-cup spreader ring. The reason was I had not applied any grease to the needle and did not push hard enough – I was afraid of breaking something.
Once he corrected this and showed me how to install it correctly, the gun works great now and no longer leaks.

I do have a different technical/functionality question. The pressure regulator located on the remote pressure cup – is it set to control the level of air pressure going into the cup or the level of air pressure already in the cup?

Thank you again
Jonathan


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

*******


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

researchhound said:


> *******


I know  he didn't even thank my post. :no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I know  he didn't even thank my post. :no:


lol... No, I was going to post how _my_ HVLP air control works but then figured it would be a little pointless since it's not a Graco.

I would strongly second the suggestion he download a copy of the owner's manual. Should give lots of info and operating tips.

PS - There. Better now?


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry - still learning the rules of the site....I have thanked both of you now:notworthy:

Yes, i did review the owners manual and graco's site - they do not talk about the technical aspects of how the hvlp system works.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

tidenumone said:


> Sorry - still learning the rules of the site....I have thanked both of you now:notworthy:
> 
> Yes, i did review the owners manual and graco's site - they do not talk about the technical aspects of how the hvlp system works.


I did a little checking and in the owner's manual for your unit there is a link to another manual. The second has a parts list plus more info about operating tips. For some reason I was unable to copy and paste the links here for you - sorry.


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, I think I now understand....

The air regulator monitors the air that passes through it. So, in the case of a pressure pot it ensures that the air going into the pot is a consistent level, not that the level in the pot is consistent.

Thank you for the help....I sm going to play with my gun over the weekend as I am scheduled to work at someone's house next weekend.

I will post pictures when done.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

What are you going to be running through it? HVLPs are great for oil based but not as much for acrylic latex products. Make sure you practice with it *a lot * between now and the start of your job.


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes - I had been told that it is very different. I may be good with my airless, but hvlp is not the same.

I will be doing small cabinet work and built ins. I am planing on using BIN as the primer and BM advance as the paint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You might want to read through this thread: http://www.painttalk.com/f6/my-hvlp-aura-20345/

*Not* for anything I posted since I was asking questions as well but others (especially Damon) have used HVLPs with more success and posted some good info there.


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you for the link - that was very helpful.

I have a 4 stage HVLP system...tested it out tonight with the number 6 needle and no thinning. I was able to spray and love the control & no over spray.

I am going to play some more on Saturday and maybe thin it a little to see if it works better.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

tidenumone said:


> thank you for the link - that was very helpful.
> 
> I have a 4 stage HVLP system...tested it out tonight with the number 6 needle and no thinning. I was able to spray and love the control & no over spray.
> 
> I am going to play some more on Saturday and maybe thin it a little to see if it works better.


Yeah I also love those two things about it. Just can't get it to not dry out at the edges of the spray pattern when doing larger surfaces like doors using acrylic latex enamels. Good luck playing with it - hope you can get it dialed in! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

tidenumone said:


> I am a part time handyman, moving into cabinet work. I have picked up a used HVLP system (Graco Procomp 4900) which I have finished the repair work on…but now the gun leaks at the nut that holds the nozzle housing to the gun. I have tried two different needles, with the same results. I am using water for my test.
> 
> When I did the rebuild, I could not get the spreader u-cup to work. When I included it in the gun, the needle would not pass through – so I took it back out. Is this my issue? How do I get the needle to work then?


 Most leaks come from the nuts,


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Most leaks come from the nuts,


Sounds like a personal problem!


----------

